# Mavic ED10 or ED11 Freehub



## DFJohnson

Greetings, I have a set of Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels currently running a Shimano freehub which I need to convert to Campagnolo. Would a Campagnolo Record 11 speed cassette install on a replacement Mavic ED10 freehub or would I need to use a Mavic ED11 freehub. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhinozero

I Have the same wheels and Im planning to do the exact same thing.
From what I know the 11-speed cassette has the same outer dimensions and should fit the ED10.


----------



## rhinozero

I just found this: http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2009/04/campagnolo-11-speed-and-mavic-wheels.html


----------



## zamboni

You should be fine with the Mavic ED10 Campy hub.


----------



## DFJohnson

That clears it up, many thanks for your replies.


----------

